# Lisbon, OH - Iman M Sable, Mannered, Loving



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

Says Belgian Mal, but I think is a sable GSD

This is "IMAN"(avail 07/24). He was found wandering on SR 154. Iman is very much the gentleman. He is very well mannered and seems to enjoy the company of everyone he meets!! He is very friendly and loving. He was wearing a collar but no id. No one has called to report him lost/missing. He has been give a parvo/distemper (7-way) vaccine and has been wormed for 3 days with panacur. 

He is scheduled to be euthanized on WEDNESDAY, JULY 29TH


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

well then my Neek is a Mal then LOL I do think he is a GSD, hes very handsome I hope he gets a home! I cant imagine euthanizing him


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Darling!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Amanda Groff (Jul 23, 2009)

Bump for the handsome boy!


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Please help him. He is scheduled to be euthanized on WEDNESDAY, JULY 29TH 









> Originally Posted By: dogsaver
> 
> Says Belgian Mal, but I think is a sable GSD
> 
> This is "IMAN"(avail 07/24). He was found wandering on SR 154. Iman is very much the gentleman. He is very well mannered and seems to enjoy the company of everyone he meets!! He is very friendly and loving. He was wearing a collar but no id. No one has called to report him lost/missing. He has been give a parvo/distemper (7-way) vaccine and has been wormed for 3 days with panacur.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## 3Dogcouch (Nov 26, 2004)

There are 2 Lisbon Ohios. Does anyone know which one this is or have contact information for this shelter?


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I only know of one Lisbon Ohio, Its about 35/40 miles from Canton Ohio, you can take 30 east, I have been through Lisbon a couple of times a few years back. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH417.html

This boy is not on the petfinder site anymore in Lisbon Ohio.

Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center
8455 County Home Road
Lisbon, OH 44432
Phone: 330-424-6663
EMail: [email protected]


----------



## 3Dogcouch (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks a lot. I emailed to see if he is still available.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14220760

ADOPTED


----------



## 3Dogcouch (Nov 26, 2004)

HOORAY!!!


----------

